# Stapled repair of trocar injury to sigmoid colon



## rsboggs (Sep 12, 2011)

The patient was undergoing a diagnositc lap by an OB/GYN and our GS was called in for an injury to the sigmoid colon which he repaird laparoscopically.

He has always sutured these and we use code 44604. However, this time he stapled the colon. Would I be able to use the same code for this? I do not have any other coding resource books to find a more lengthy description than what the CPT book says. And colorrhaphy's definition is strictly suturing of the colon.

I want to avoid unlisted if at all possible. 

Thanks!


----------



## Grintwig (Sep 13, 2011)

There is an unlisted procedure, intestine 44799.


----------

